# Any Dutch folks out there?



## Learner (May 14, 2004)

Maybe you could help me.Do any of you have the Dutch Staten Vertaling Bible translated into English?I got a mailing from Beeke's group advertising it months ago.I think the pure Duthch version was released around 1637 or so.And then the English version of that came out in the 1650's.It was quite expensive,about $150.00 or so.How does it compare with the K.J. Bible?It used the same underlying texts.


----------



## Reena Wilms (May 14, 2004)

Dear Learner,

Iam from the Netherlands, and from the Dutch transelations i like the statenvertaling the most. Alot of churches are using for example the NBG transelation, i also used it before, but for the for me Statenveratling is the most trustfull, you can compare it with the King James version.

Ralph.


----------



## Learner (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Ralph.So you have the original Dutch
translation.Do you also have a copy of the English translation
which was made in the 1650's?
If so,could you give a sample of well-known passages,
especially the ones that differ from the 1611 KJ?


----------



## Harrie (May 15, 2004)

The English translation of the Statenvertaling is called the &quot;Haak Bible&quot;.

http://www.heritagebooks.org/downloads/RHBFall2003.pdf


----------



## JohnV (May 15, 2004)

[quote:9afc97fe5d][i:9afc97fe5d]Originally posted by Learner[/i:9afc97fe5d]
Maybe you could help me.Do any of you have the Dutch Staten Vertaling Bible translated into English?I got a mailing from Beeke's group advertising it months ago.I think the pure Duthch version was released around 1637 or so.And then the English version of that came out in the 1650's.It was quite expensive,about $150.00 or so.How does it compare with the K.J. Bible?It used the same underlying texts. [/quote:9afc97fe5d]

Tim:
You can get the Staten Bible at E-Sword, which you will find here:
http://www.e-sword.net/downloads.html

Just download the basic program, and then go to the add-ons. You can put it side-by-side with various translations in the display. I use it, because of my background in listening to Dutch services when I was a young lad. And with a name like mine, you need to at least appear to be Dutch.


----------



## JohnV (May 15, 2004)

[quote:f0952a5047][i:f0952a5047]Originally posted by joshua[/i:f0952a5047]
So, John...is your new avatar suitable? [/quote:f0952a5047]

Josh:
Thanks, both to you and Scott. Now you can see it's me, and not some dude from a seventies folk album cover.


----------



## Learner (May 21, 2004)

*More Questions*

John and Harrie:What do you think of the Nieuwe Vertaling of 1951?It is also called the NBG Vertaling,I think.Is
it a compromised version,or is it still a faithful rendering?


----------



## JohnV (May 21, 2004)

Tim:
I have it in hard copy, but I don't read it much anymore. As it is, I only ever used it for reference, and then not often. 

As I am given to understand by my relatives, it is the Dutch NIV. The old Dutch had a beauty and difinitiveness that the new Dutch did not. Certainly the Dutch churches lost their universality over it, because they all used to use the same high Dutch in church, the same as was used in the &quot;Ouwe Vetaling&quot;. Now you can have Dutch people visiting other Dutch churches and not being able to understand the language. To some degree we have that in our countries too, as terms and connotations and conventions can vary from place to place, even though the core language is the same. Yet in Holland they have many dialects that are exclusive to the areas they pertain to.

That is all I can give you. I was born and raised on the KJV, and matured on the RSV, and use a lot of versions now, favouring the NASV, the NKJV, and the RSV. I don't yet have the new one, ESV I think it's called.


----------



## Reena Wilms (May 21, 2004)

Dear Learner,

Your wrote :

&quot;John and Harrie:What do you think of the Nieuwe Vertaling of 1951?It is also called the NBG Vertaling,I think.Is 
it a compromised version,or is it still a faithful renderingar Learner&quot;

I personal like the Statenvertaling much more. The NBG is normally used more the churches and private because it's easier to read, you can compare Statenvertaling with King James, and NBG with NIV.

So learner, can you read Dutch, or are you planning to study the Dutch language ?

Ralph


----------



## Harrie (May 22, 2004)

I've lost my sv bible some time ago, I haven't bought a new one yet. I am using NBG now. It isn't perfect, but the Statenvertaling isn't perfect either, although I think it is better.

Statenvertaling is old dutch. I think a translation must also be readable for the average reader. I can read it yes, but I know many who can't read it. Even NBG is difficult Dutch, and the language is a bit outdated. 

A new translation will appear this year.


[Edited on 5-22-2004 by Harrie]


----------



## Learner (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ralph,

No,I can't read Dutch.And I am not planning on learning it.
Although I can't rule out the possibility in the future.But I am
fascinated with the history of the Netherlands,particularly in
the 17th century.
I just met a Scottish woman at church yesterday.She lives
most of the year in Holland.She claims that the country can be divided into three regions.The northern region is the most
religious(whatever that may mean);the middle region is Catholic;and the lower area is atheistic.What do you think?
The Dutch language is supposed to be the closest relative
to English.But I look at some long words and wonder.
When reading &quot;The Voice of our Fathers&quot;by Homer Hoeksema regarding the Synod of Dort(which is excellent,by the way),I notice that the verses he quotes from the Synod are not from the K.J.He didn't like that.I don't mind.I don't know when the English version of the record of the Synod was released.The Dutch and Latin came out about the same time I guess.The Haak(sp?)Bible in English did not come out until 1657.Oh,oh,I'm rambling.Your thoughts on any of the above items will be appreciated.Anyone's thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Reena Wilms (May 24, 2004)

Dear Learner,

This women Scotland is right. I live in that lower atheistic area, which is a difficult place to be a christian. There are almost no churches, it's only atheistic and Roman Catholic. The south is a known place from some pilgrim places for Roman Catholics. 

Ralph


----------



## mjbee (May 24, 2004)

Reena, around these parts they call me &quot;Mariah Hill Dutch.&quot; But that really means I'm descended from German farmer immigrants. Deutsche, not Dutch. But if I remember correctly, you're a little bit Yiddish, no?

Bee


----------



## Harrie (May 25, 2004)

What is Yiddish?


----------



## Ianterrell (May 25, 2004)

OY!

Yiddish is a Jewish subculture, and an Jewish dialect that includes spots of hebrew, english, and several words from eastern European languages. There are american Yiddish, and European Yiddish.

Shalom Aleichem


----------

